# VMWare OS X Sound Issue



## alieg

Right, what I'm trying to do is run OS X in VMWare with Vista as host so I can do some stupid music coursework with Logic Pro. I've got OSX running but now it doesnt recognse the sound card. Which is really useful when you're working with sound...

Using Realtek High Definition Audio and OS X Leopard set as FreeBSD

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

What OS are you using as a host OS? If it isn't a Mac OS then there isn't a lot that we can do for you. This is because the EULA says that you can only run a Mac OS VM on a Mac OS host machine. 

If you are using everything correctly then we can do something for you but I just want to make sure first.

Cheers!


----------



## alieg

wmorri said:


> EULA says that you can only run a Mac OS VM on a Mac OS host machine.


Let's just put it this way - why would I want to use a virtual OS if I were allready using it in the first place.


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Let me get right to the point. If you aren't running Mac OS X 10.x on mac hardware then we can't help you. If you want some examples of what I am talking about have a look at Help installing Apples OS X on a pc. 

Sorry that we can't help you with this.


----------

